# hid problem- new hid kit suggestion?



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

installed my hid's as soon as i got my car, back in august. i got the xentec slim ballast off of amazon.com. the driver side light flickers and all the others are good, including highs. teh low beams are not bright by no means, sometimes i think i dont even have headlights on. 

so i want t oget a new set. any suggestions? im deploying march 3rd. so id like to get teh kit before i leave. eithere way...any suggestions?


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

i just got some from DDM tuning. really nice kit so far. Thanks for your service!


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i agree DDM's hids are bullet proof and lifetime warranty! I tryed another company before ddm and it was garbage!! DDM all the way!


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

i went to ddmtuning.com and i cant find the gto hid's. any help with the link? or where yall found em?


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

never mind, i found the gm tab. and i noticed all the drop down tabs. ---

Wattage 
Bulb Type 
Bulb Color 
HID Harness 
Error Code Eliminator 
Adaptor cables 
Mounting Brackets

any suggestions? i know i want my bulbs to be white/hyper white. 
thanks, and sorry for any dumb questions ive asked.


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

court_jester06 said:


> never mind, i found the gm tab. and i noticed all the drop down tabs. ---
> 
> Wattage
> Bulb Type
> ...


mine is the DDM 55w kit with 6000k bulbs. no harness.. they fire right up. no flicker.. could not possibly light any faster. I just used some 3m double sided tape to mount the ballast's. i believe the low beam is an H11 bulb and the high beam is an H9 bulb. (but will wont to double check)


























































fog lights are nokya hyper yellow 2500k non HID bulbs
high beams are Hoen xenonmatch


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice. so whe youre driving, are tehy white or have a blue tint to em? your high beams-- are those regular bulbs? and how hard was it to replace your fog light bulbs?


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

court_jester06 said:


> nice. so whe youre driving, are tehy white or have a blue tint to em? your high beams-- are those regular bulbs? and how hard was it to replace your fog light bulbs?


they are really white with a hint of blueish light. the high beams are regular non-HID bulbs they are Hoen xenonmatch H9 bulbs. it is really simple to replace your fog light bulbs just reach up in your front bumper and unplug the plug then twist the bulb and pull back.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

court_jester06 said:


> Wattage
> Bulb Type
> Bulb Color
> HID Harness
> ...


Mine:
Lows
55w HID 5,000k H11 bulbs: very white with just a hint of blue to the outside edges (4,300 would be pure white). I use the accessory wiring harness but there is no need for: error code eliminator, adaptor cables or monting brackets.

Fogs
35w HID 3,000k 9005 bulbs: yellow. No accessory wiring harness or error code eliminator, adaptor cables or monting brackets.

Highs
Hoen 65w H9 Xenon Match bulbs: way too blue for my liking but haven't replaced them since I rarely use the Highs these are not HID's.

DRL fuse pulled so as not to have them run all the time, and maimed the relay for the fogs so they'll stay on when flashing (or running) the highs.


----------

